# anyone have free/cheap beginner frags?



## MrMegaGamerz (Jan 31, 2018)

New to the hobby and up for suggestions for good beginner corals. If anyone has an overgrown coral and can frag a piece for me, or is selling some good beginner corals for a good price let me know! 

I'm willing to meet anywhere in the GTA. Mostly interested in hammers/frogspawn/xenia/zoas


----------



## larrysy (Jul 21, 2014)

I can give you a Kenya tree and a purple montipora piece. These are easy to grow. PM me if you are interested.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

I got stuff.
Probably find you several different zoas, a pipe organ, some green nepthea. Can bring it to Toronto a week from now. Lmk if you’re interested and we can set a time.
No charge.


----------

